# Black Sabbath - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

August 14 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.

$45 - $147


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Black Sabbath will appear in the May 15th season finale of CSI: Crime Scene Investigation and premiere a song called "End of the Beginning" from their forthcoming album on the show.

The announcement states that show's stars Ted Danson and Marc Vann's characters attend a Black Sabbath concert as they "investigate a trail of murders with horrifying similarities to the sins in Dante's Inferno."

"When we first heard that Black Sabbath was interested in premiering a song on 'CSI' from their first studio album in 35 years, we were all really excited," said executive producer Don McGill. "So many of us are longtime fans. And seeing as the album is titled '13' and this is the finale of 'CSI''s Season 13, it seemed like the perfect match. We couldn't be more thrilled."
_13_ comes out on June 11th.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Aug. 22 – Vancouver, British Columbia, Rogers Arena


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tonight's (4/29) setlist from Melbourne, Australia;


01 War Pigs
02 Into the Void 
03 Under The Sun 
04 Snowblind 
05 Electric Funeral 
06 Black Sabbath 
07 Behind the Wall of Sleep 
08 NIB
09 Methademic 
10 Fairies Wear Boots 
11 Symptom of the Universe> drum solo 
12 Iron Man
13 God is Dead 
14 Dirty Women 
15 Children of the Grave 
16 Paranoid


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Know some dudes who attended this one last week. Said it was a great show. Playing Vancouver tonight I believe


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just having dinner then heading to the show. Can't wait.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just having dinner then heading to the show. Can't wait.


Right on man, enjoy


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Back already. Good show but short. The band sounded tight and the drummer (who incidentally looked like Jesus - which played well with the Sabbath visuals) was awesome. Sadly, Ozzy was tired but gave it a good go. He sounded great at times and others he faded a bit or couldn't reach those highs. At one point during a song (Into the Void - maybe) he was mumbling then he chuckled and said "I forgot the fuckin words". All in all it was a great show. Ozzy was as energetic as he could be and Iommi was killer. Well worth the price of admission.

PS - I expected an encore. Didn't get one. But at least they closed with Paranoid.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> "I forgot the fuckin words". .


 I've heard that phrase at many concerts including much younger musicians. Heck, I've seen people forget the words to the National Anthem. To me, just watching Iommi in action is worth the price of admission.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Black Sabbath Halloween Horror Nights Hollywood 3D Maze Announced 

Black Sabbath Rocks Universal Studios Hollywood’s ‘Halloween Horror Nights’ as A New 3D Maze Inspired by the World-Renowned Band Joins the Line-Up of 
Blood-Curdling Haunted Attractions at the Award-Winning Extreme Terror Event 

Universal City, CA--Ozzy Osbourne, Tony Iommi and Geezer Butler from Black Sabbath, the celebrated, multi-platinum rock band that pioneered the Heavy Metal genre with their dark and doom-laden sounds, fused with lyrical themes of the occult, addiction, war and nuclear apocalypse, will be immortalized in an all-original, terrifying 3D maze, “Black Sabbath: 13 3D” at Universal Studios Hollywood’s premier Halloween Horror Nights event, beginning September 20, 2013 

The new maze, based on the darkest lyrics from Black Sabbath’s biggest hit songs and the only attraction at the horror event to incorporate 3D video, will also include scenes inspired by the legendary band’s recently released Billboard #1 album, 13. A nightmarish landscape of doom will engulf guests as they enter “Black Sabbath: 13 3D” and traverse through horrifying graveyards, disturbing madhouses and bone-chilling battlefields. 

“We were all really excited when Universal Studios Hollywood approached us about doing a 3D ‘Halloween Horror Nights’ maze based on our music,” said Black Sabbath’s Ozzy Osbourne. “I’ve seen the drawings of what it will look like when it’s finished and it looks amazing. I can’t wait to walk through it on opening night in September. 

Guests will come face to face with a heart-stopping Lucifer and his bride, blood-soaked dead bodies and bubbling pools of “radioactive water” while song’s inspired by “Luke’s Wall,” “Iron Man,” “Paranoid,” “War Pigs,” “Electric Funeral” and--of course--“Black Sabbath” violently penetrate the confines of the maze at high volume 
“Very few bands can claim to have defined a genre of music but Black Sabbaths’ remarkable influence in the evolution of Heavy Metal will go down in history,” said John Murdy, Creative Director for Universal Studios Hollywood. “Tony Iommi’s dark, iconic riffs, Ozzy Osbourne’s haunting vocals and Geezer Butler’s foreboding lyrics provide the perfect soundtrack for ‘Halloween Horror Nights’ and endless inspiration for our new haunted attraction ‘Black Sabbath 13 3D’.”


----------

